# Acer power cord beep



## airomega (Jan 17, 2008)

Bought an Acer 5740G yesterday.

It beeps when the power cord is plugged and unplug. Not a pleasant windows system noise, more like a BIOS beep.

PC World assure me this is standard, and in fact demonstrated the very same beep on another machine.

Is it standard and can it be turned off??

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Mikhalkov (Jan 23, 2009)

At first I was thinking there might be an option in BIOS, but Google gave an interesting solution. Go to device manager, and check Show hidden devices under View. Then there should be one called Non-Plug and Play Drivers, under which should be one called Beep. Right click and disable. Hope that helps/works (don't know if it will, some people are saying that it can't be disabled at all).


----------



## airomega (Jan 17, 2008)

Have tried this....doesn't seem to work. Windows 7 offers a drop down menu in right-click properties/driver to disable, but it does not fix the problem.

Thanks for the reply tho


----------



## mrunge340 (May 13, 2010)

*Re: Acer power cord beep SOLVED!*



airomega said:


> Have tried this....doesn't seem to work. Windows 7 offers a drop down menu in right-click properties/driver to disable, but it does not fix the problem.
> 
> Thanks for the reply tho


I JUST figured this out on accident the other day. Go into the control panel and click on "Hardware and Sound." Then click. "Sound." That should take you to a window that has a couple of playback devices listed. Mine has Speakers and Realtek Digital Output listed. I double clicked the Speakers which opened a new window. That window had tabs called General, Custom, Levels, Enhancements, Dolby, and Advanced. I clicked on Levels and lo and behold, an option for volume of "PC Beep"! Just lower the volume or mute it and you are set. Good luck!


----------



## geek42 (Sep 26, 2010)

Here's an easy way around the annoying beep. Just close the lid and put the laptop to a quick sleep. It won't beep while asleep. Plug or unplug, then open the lid back up. Simple.


----------



## mrunge340 (May 13, 2010)

geek42 said:


> Here's an easy way around the annoying beep. Just close the lid and put the laptop to a quick sleep. It won't beep while asleep. Plug or unplug, then open the lid back up. Simple.


Not sure if you read the whole thread, but there is an actual solution to the problem. Just thought I'd let you know.


----------



## seenuhere (Dec 10, 2010)

Here is the Solution..

Go to Control Panel -> Sound -> Manage Audio Devices -> Playback Tab -> Select Speakers -> Click Properties at the bottom -> Go to Levels Tab -> PC Beep.

Reduce that volume.. Press Ok..

You are done..


----------

